# Electric fence... it's not fun getting zapped!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok so the goats had a good laugh at me today. I fixed the electric since Dorcas and Maxinne were so smart they figured out how to get through the fence without getting zapped. :roll: So I put plastic fencing around the outside of the fence and didn't turn the fence off.... well I think i got zapped about 20 times today. :slapfloor: I didn't turn the fence off because I wanted Dorcas and Maxinne to get zapped if they tried to go through the plastic fence I was putting up. Well none of them got zapped and the goats had a great time watching me cuss and swear. I guess I was just too lazy to put them in the other paddock.. cause I need to take each individual goat over there. So.. yeah the goats got the last laugh today. :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: 

your goats were probably saying " I am glad it is not me,,chuckle ,chuckle,whispering to each other............. those humans are funny creatures"

I was bit by the hot line before,squatted to go under it .....my back was woke up...... with a uncontrollable sound blurting out,,,of course it hurt,,but I then laughed at myself...............and said " It works"............. :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: Yours certanly did get some entertainment today....you should have seen my girls "laughing" when my DH decided to "check" the fence using ME as a ground rod!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

ouch........................darn hot lines,,,,,,,,, I like them only when I do not touch them..... :ROFL: :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I wish it would zap the goats like it does me. they have all the fiber on them and they do not feel it like I do. I wonder why it does not bother them when their horns touch it? :hammer:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:ROFL: :ROFL: I hope you know we are laughing with you not at you...I think! :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Lol I know. 

Anyways I got my payback the other day. I was feeding them beans from the garden that had gotten huge! Well a couple of them were too greedy and tried to stand on the electric fence. :roll: I don't know what they were thinking! :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a fear of electric fencing. I have never been zapped, thats probably why


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww Stacey....you don't know what you are missing! It's not really all that bad...anice tingle after the initial shock, just not something I'd do purposely :ROFL: 


Unless you get nailed with one of the heavy duty super juicers that knock you on your butt.....NOT ever wanting that to happen!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I was running down the road in the dark and my cousin jumped at me from in front and I tried to cut across into my uncle's lawn to avoiv collision and ended up doubled over an electric fence on high . . . . my cousin said he had never heard me scream like that and he laughed til he cried. . . . let's just say I had alot of energy after that . . . .


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

liz said:


> Unless you get nailed with one of the heavy duty super juicers that knock you on your butt.....NOT ever wanting that to happen!


HA HA Mine is very strong, not super duty. But if you touch it and something grounded..... :shocked: It's the only kind my goats will listen to.

I did touch a REALLY strong one once... I was on the ground for about 5 mins wondering what hit me. :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine is a 5 mile fencer...strong enough though...the girls enclosure is a 1/4 mile of wire and the day hubby grabbed MY arm to "test" it, I was BAREFOOT in dewy grass....needless to say, I got the jolt but he got it worse...guess I had a "good" ground :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't think I've been zapped yet. . . . well, maybe once by a small one. My poor little sister, she's six yrs. got zapped today by the fence meant to keep the cattle out!! Poor baby! She was crying so hard! :tears:  I felt so bad for her. It's on really high, not meant for the goats but to keep the cows out of the goat pen. Anyways, it hurt her bad. . . .


----------

